# Leather upholstery for motorhome



## bevjohn (Jul 22, 2007)

We are considering reupholstering the seats and trim in our motorhome in leather and would like to hear from anyone who can recommend any company that specialise in this work. Any details and costs much appreciated.

Regards Bevjohn


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

bevjohn said:


> We are considering reupholstering the seats and trim in our motorhome in leather and would like to hear from anyone who can recommend any company that specialise in this work. Any details and costs much appreciated.
> 
> Regards Bevjohn[/quote
> 
> ...


----------

